# Where is the best place to buy Victorian Cichlids?



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a 320 gallon tank and was wanting to make it a multi colony tank of victorians. The problem is no one near the Fort Wayne Indiana area sells vics or breeds them. I'm willing to drive a few hours if someone out there has a good variety.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

There are several advertisers on this site that sell victorians and there is a trading post link above to research private sellers.

You can also try club auctions and shows such as this:
http://www.ohiocichlid.com/extrava.html

Kevin


----------

